# Anthrofiction Network's 2011 Writing Contest Part 2: Summer



## ScottyDM (Apr 30, 2011)

It's time for *part 2 of the contest*. Even if you didn't write anything for spring you can still participate.

Theme for part 1 (spring) was *A Foreign Affair*.
Theme for part 2 (summer) is *Diplomacy*.
Theme for part 3 (fall) will be *Physical Conflict*.
Theme for part 4 (winter) will be *Peace at Last*.

Here's a PDF of the year's themes and how they mesh together.

Remember, the entry deadline for summer is June 21st.

Have fun and good luck.

S~


----------



## Fere (May 29, 2011)

How's everyone getting on with this quarter? It'll be interesting to see how some stories develop.


----------



## ScottyDM (Jun 1, 2011)

Excellent question.

On a similar subject, there's a good possibility I'll be out of town that week. I should either move the deadline forward *one* week (giving 2 weeks to enter your stories) or move it back *two* weeks. Finances are the issue, but it's something I really want to do.

S~


----------



## Altamont (Jun 1, 2011)

So we can submit two stories that relate to the theme (both seasonal and overarching, yes?)


----------



## ScottyDM (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what you're asking. The theme this quarter is Diplomacy.

Usually I try to discourage linked storys--you know, part 1 and part 2--in a single quarter. But this year is different because all the quarters may be linked, so why not two parts in one quarter?


*New news on this quarter's entry deadline*

There is now about a 95% chance I'll be in Montana for three+ weeks right around entry deadline. But there are still some details to work out. I may leave as early as June 15th, and I'll get back July 11th or 12th, or maybe a day or two later. As it stands now, the deadline is June 21st.

S~


----------



## Fere (Jun 6, 2011)

By the way Scotty, every time I try to click on the 'Short Story Contest' link on the website, or the 'new theme'/'new quarter' links, it keeps coming up that I'm unauthorised to view the page. I want to enter the next round, but I won't be able to unless I'm able to access the contest link. Is the site having problems? Or is it just me?


----------



## ScottyDM (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh geez. Folder misconfiguration. Thanks a million for bringing it to my attention. I should be working now.

S~


----------



## Shouden (Jun 6, 2011)

I MIGHT have a story series that will work for the rest of this. (It would have worked for the entire thing, now that I think about it.) But I might be able to swing it so it'll work for the rest of it. For the contest, I'll do an abridged version of the first two episodes or parts, and for the rest of it, I'll tell it normally. And I'll keep it PG-13


----------



## Shouden (Jun 17, 2011)

There, entered with four days left. I might even get some editing in...maybe.


----------



## ScottyDM (Jun 19, 2011)

*One entry, so far. And the deadline is Tuesday night at midnight.* Oh yeah, there's a contrary bug in the code. The time shown is wrong, by an hour. A temporary hack will be to change it to 1:00 am Wednesday, which is really 12:00 am. Don't let me forget.


In Other News

The cost of staying in or on the reservation for almost a month was out of my reach, otherwise I'd be there right now. Instead, I'll be going for a few days in July, in time for their big public sun dance they call North American Indian Days. Anyone remember the movie _A Man Called Horse_? The famous self-torture scene of that movie depicted the very same religious practices this tribe use to do during their sun dance. Except they haven't done that since the early 20th century. So I won't be getting the skin over my pecs pierced by wooden toggles and then hung up by cords until the piercings rip free and I drop to the dirt.

Thought you might like the visual.

S~


----------



## Shouden (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow! Come one guys, don't let me win by default. Get those stories in. I'm looking forward to reading them.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 19, 2011)

One entry...?
Well that would be pointless to the extreme.  I wonder if I shouldn't write up something real fast just to make it into, like, a contest.  Is anyone else planning on entering?


----------



## Altamont (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm going to try, though I'm not sure this'll be done by Tuesday...


----------



## Kamatz (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditto. I just saw this and I really want to give it a shot. Wish I had heard about it sooner, two days is gonna be tough.

edit: No way I can finish on time, oh well. I'll post my story when it's done,  just not for the contest. I look forward to reading all of the other  entries, though.


----------



## Shouden (Jun 20, 2011)

btw, Scotty, sorry about the long title.


----------



## Fere (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't worry Shouden... you won't be alone for the Summer contest. I've managed to get my second installment in just in time


----------



## Shouden (Jun 20, 2011)

YAY! Good job Fere


----------



## Fere (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been clicking on the anthrofiction network website to read the entries... and the format suggests they've been uploaded, but nothing appears. Is there another little spanner in the works?


----------



## Fere (Jun 24, 2011)

problem solved... cheers Scotty


----------



## Shouden (Jun 24, 2011)

Three entries. Easy reading people.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 24, 2011)

Indeed.  I'll probably get to judging this weekend.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 18, 2011)

Remember you have until Thursday to submit your ballots.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 21, 2011)

3 hours left everyone.


----------



## ScottyDM (Jul 21, 2011)

There's been an issue with the server configuration. It is officially a secondary time server, locked to a couple of primary servers owned by the US Air Force, and the server itself is set in the UTC time zone, but the PHP interpreter is stuck in some dumba$$ mode where it wants to do daylight savings time.

So I'd set the deadline to 00:59:59 on Friday. Yeah, the web page now says the "end of the day" on the 22nd, but just ignore the date.


Second issue. The real deadline just passed. I have to pop out in about half an hour and don't have time to process any ballots. Since I won't be back until about 10:30 pm my time (Mountain daylight savings time, USA) I might as well leave the judging period open until then.

So, judging is reopened until 04:59:59 July 22nd UTC (real UTC, not that nonsense the PHP interpreter believes). That's 11:00 pm my time. The time display on the web page is unreliable, but the countdown at the bottom of the page is correct. The countdown says: "You have: 0 days, 4 hours, 45 minutes, and 32 seconds left to finish judging the stories."

So far there are only seven ballots, so heck, why not?

S~


----------



## ScottyDM (Jul 24, 2011)

I apologize for the delay.

I had the results up on the site yesterday, then something happened. Not sure what, but it appears to be centered on the disk drive where the websites and e-mail files are stored. The site is back up, temporarily.

Because I still have a ton of work in moving all the files to a new disk drive, everything is deeply intertwingled, and I have about 50 websites to move along with a ton of other stuff, the website will be up and down over this weekend. So I give you the results here.

*Faerie Tale Diplomacy* by Murphy Z won, with a score of 4.60

*Rubicon* by Fere earned a score of 4.47

*Fur Me Part 1: The Mistake and the Mess* by Azola earned a score of 3.00

Thanks for your patience.

S~


----------



## Shouden (Jul 24, 2011)

I noticed that all the stories seemed to be relatively rushed and had plenty of spelling and grammatical errors. I'll be sure to get my story or stories done in time to do editing on them this time.


----------



## Fere (Aug 10, 2011)

Just like to say congrats to Murphy Z. Neat little story.

Will be very interesting where all these stories go, and whether anyone else will join 3/4 of the way in.


----------



## Fere (Sep 2, 2011)

How's everyone getting on with their next installments? Are we gonna' see any new stories?  *bounces hopefully*


----------



## Fere (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm bemused by all this. What's going on guys? Is the competition defunct now or something?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 16, 2011)

Hmmm...
Haven't seen Scotty around here in a while.  Something probably came up.


----------



## Shouden (Nov 13, 2011)

Very interesting. I hope Scotty's okay.


----------

